

Show HN: boardgamers.me - social netwok for grognards - djensen47
http://boardgamers.me
I built this as a part of the Grails48 Hackathon this past weekend. Since I was a single person team, I only managed to complete login, board game search, and game check-in but it's a start.<p>Check out the about page for a few more details about what I used to build it.
======
nickler
Looks simple and clean, however is this not a feature that boardgamegeek
already does?

They've created quite a strong community, it could be a challenge to overcome,
but I understand they're quite willing to work with people who create cool
things.

good luck!

